# Mgmt



## regrets (Sep 9, 2008)

anyone ever listen to this band? I have been totally obsessed for 3 months now, I listen to their album Oracular Spectacular almost once a day. I'm not typically into indie-pop bands at all, and I guess that is the closest thing to classify them as, but if you haven't heard them you should really check them out. If you have heard them drop a line and let me know what you think.


----------



## regrets (Sep 11, 2008)

This is a call to arms to Live, and Love, and Sleep together
We could flood the streets with Love, or Light, or Heat.. whatever
Lock the parents out, Cut a rug, Twist and shout
Wave your hands, Make it rain, The stars will rise above


----------



## tryskull (Sep 13, 2008)

i love this band, as with you i"ve been listening to them non stop for a while now, and it never seems to get boring, i downloaded EVERY single song of theres and can't wait till they come out with a new hit


----------

